# Fiona's Countdown



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Due same time period as other 3. I think she'll kid 2nd...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I got my money on first......yes I get bored and like to gamble on goats


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Im gonna say first also. Good Luck!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Well...since I suck at predicting I'll go with you guys! Lol


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Well...Fiona's udder is filling fast. She is super swollen. Some gooey stuff...a couple days maybe?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I hope she's not a Bella #2 lol. What are these does bred to??? They sure are purdy.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

They are bred to a pretty nice boer


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Well...nobody looks like they are gonna pop today...darn it


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Well...she won't let me get a pic. Lol. Fiona has some thick yellowish goo! I think she did the same last year and we had babies in less than 24 hours! !!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yay!! More goatie pics I can oogle while waiting until March~ :stars:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yay! I can't wait to see what she has! Happy kidding, soon!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well tell her to hurry up


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Guess I cohld run her around the pen a few times trying to get pics!! Lol. Shes gonna kid tonight between 6 pm and 8... Yes. That will be the time. How do I know this??? Because daughter has a music program...we need to leave at about 6 and won't get home til 8


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

How exciting!  You guys are all making me jealous of all the kids! :lol:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

kccjer said:


> Guess I cohld run her around the pen a few times trying to get pics!! Lol. Shes gonna kid tonight between 6 pm and 8... Yes. That will be the time. How do I know this??? Because daughter has a music program...we need to leave at about 6 and won't get home til 8


Lol I would say that's when.....although now that you said that shell make you a liar and go tomorrow morning.....but now that I said tomorrow morning.......lol


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Ha! Got her. Pretty sure it's the plug, but I don't remember her streaming last year...she lost her plug and had kids less than 24 hours later.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

:hair::crazy: And....NOTHING! Nada...zip...zilch....:GAAH: I am leaving Friday for North Carolina. Will be gone for 15 days. She is going to wait until Friday night...stupid goat. LOL


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

And...nothing this morning.:sigh:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Man... :sigh: Does.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wait... so you don't have a due date for her?
To me, she doesn't look quite there yet by the looks of her udder. But of course every doe is different.
We've seen that kind of discharge weeks before does are due to kid.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Nope. No actual due date. But this is what she looked like last year right before kudding. And she doesn't give much warning. Hear something unusual from her....check on her...5 minutes later...1st baby up and trying to nurse 2nd baby halfway delivered. Lol


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Anything yet?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Some discharge but nothing that actually screams "labor". Sigh....


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

*tap,tap,tap....yawn*


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> *tap,tap,tap....yawn*


Exactly...and I am leaving for north Carolina in 2 days... She better get with the program


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh no you doomed yourself she will wait at least 2 days now......dang goats lol. I hear your pain though I hate no due dates. I'll be right with you soon since that blue goat I got seems to be bred before I got her. Wanna have a race lol all I know is she was bred between July 24 and August 18 when she came here.......that's close to having a race lol


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Jessica84 said:


> Oh no you doomed yourself she will wait at least 2 days now......dang goats lol. I hear your pain though I hate no due dates. I'll be right with you soon since that blue goat I got seems to be bred before I got her. Wanna have a race lol all I know is she was bred between July 24 and August 18 when she came here.......that's close to having a race lol


That's when mine were bred! And...the winner is?????


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ohhh yes!!! I love a friendly game of gambling lol. Honestly I think yours will win but I'm game


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Lol....she will start kidding as you are walking out the door with luggage in hand :slapfloor:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Lol....she will start kidding as you are walking out the door with luggage in hand :slapfloor:


Oh HUSH! I am refusing to even go LOOK at her within 2 hours of leaving. At least I DO plan on leaving plenty early. Darn goats anyway. :laugh:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Lol!! Sorry, couldn't help myself :laugh:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Ok. So...I walk out to check on goats (not that I don't trust my husband's opinion on ready or not...but...I just have to check it myself) First off....it's COLD out there!  Holy smokies!! I'm in my jammies...no jacket...sandals...:roll: First thing I see is a tan goat laying there with something white... YES!! Babies!! NO...no babies. It's MaryKay...laying with her head waaaayyyyy back and her legs kinda posted out in front. :GAAH: Panic! Screaming her name and running toward the pen. She's not even twitching. I'm starting to seriously panic. Get to the pen...still yelling. Both Fiona and Nutmeg are looking at me like I'm a crazy woman. And MK hasn't even twitched. Reached thru the fence...SMACKED her HARD! She LEAPS into the air like I shot her (considering it...) and then looks at me like I'm the most horrible person in the world.  Apparently she was just tired. :sigh: :laugh: Dumb goats.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would walk by the goat pen with suitcase in hand like you are leaving. Maybe you can trick her. :ROFL:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:lol: :ZZZ: :sleeping: SLAP! :-o !!!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

onder: So...do I walk out into the cold and check on these goats? Or do I just figure they are NOT going to have babies until after I leave??? Decisions, decisions....I have a headache. Think I'll pack some more and then venture out...


----------

